# السلام لك يا مريم تهليل حواء...!!



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام لك يا مريم تهليل حواء...!!





+ إن حواء الثانية - العذراء مريم - قد أزالت حزن حواء الأولى وكل نسلها كما نصلى بهذا المعنى فى لحن " تيناف " الخاص بالقيامة فنقول : 
" كل الأفراح تليق بك ياوالدة الاله . لأن من قبلك أرجع آدم إلى الفردوس ونالت حواء الزينة عوض حزنها وأخذت الحرية دفعة أخرى من قبلك والخلاص الدهرى ".

وهكذا نعبر عن فرحتنا بعودتنا مرة أخرى إلى نعيم الفردوس فنقول فى مدائح التوزيع:

بك يا زين البشرية  رجعنا ثانى الى الفردوس.
بعد خمسة آلاف وخمسمائة  السلام لك يا أم بخرستوس.

+ وعن هذا المعنى نقول فى( لبش تذاكية الاثنين ) : " بمشورة حواء أمنا الأولى أكل آدم من ثمر الشجرة فجاء على جنسنا وكل الخليقة سلطان الموت والفساد . ومن قبل مريم والدة الاله أرجع آدم إلى رئاسته دفعه أخرى لأن من قبلها وجدت النساء دالة أمام الرب "

+ نعم إن حزن حواء الأولى قد تبدّل إلى تهليل وفرح من قبل حواء الجديدة مريم .

عن كتاب ميلاديات
للقمص بيشوى وديع
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسى تاسونى لتقيم حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

السلام لك يا حبيبة كل المؤمنين


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> السلام لك يا حبيبة كل المؤمنين


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2011)

رووووووووووووووعه حقيقى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك

موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

